
How Covid-19 is infecting our minds, not our lungs - Pick-A-Hill2019
https://www.psychologytoday.com/gb/blog/culture-mind-and-brain/202002/the-coronavirus-is-much-worse-you-think
======
dr_faustus
Well, while some of the quarantine measures might seem excessive (and at thje
same time ineffective, it seems), cancelling completely unnecessary sporting
events or trade fairs certainly is a good idea if it can even slightly slow
down the growth of new cases.

The point people often miss is that officials (at least in Germany) are not
concerned with a major decimation of the population. But they are concerned
that the high rate of contagion this virus seems to have combined with the
high percentage of cases requiring hospitalization (even if its only 10% of
the cases) would completely overwhelm the health care system. Mind you, there
is at the same time a influenza epidemic (like every year) that is already
taxing the resources.

